# Soulful in Sierra Leone



## Peanuts (Apr 30, 2007)

Cheesy title alert!
I have been able to go through a few more images - and of course, black and white is where most of these are destined it appears. So far, these are my favourites converted into black and white - so if you are lucky, you won't see any more in the black and white gallery coming from me 

1. In the Baptist School in Kabala, Sierra Leone






2. This was the one in which I just couldn't 'title' for my flickr site, and a friend of mine suggested 'soulful'. I had been asked to take a few headshots of several of the students and as they stepped in, the smiles that they had one just drained away to reveal these somber, stern expressions of firm resolution.





3.





4. This is one of the neighbourhood kids who whenever we stayed outside the guest house, would come just to lounge in the hammock or play frisbee. This young fellow - everyday - had on a single pair of red pants that were about 3 sizes too short for him, always hanging _just_ around his waist. I will say that I wasn't too happy at the fact that his eyes are splat dab in the middle of the frame, but I am not seeing much of an oppurtunity to crop.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 30, 2007)

Number 3 is fantastic.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for commenting MaxBloom.  Of these four, my favourite defintely lies between the business in #1, and the expression of the young man in #3.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 30, 2007)

I continue to be awed by your series.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that there's just something magnetic about the stoicism of his manner, for someone of his age. The background is also really great. If plays off the tones and the skin and hair texture beautifully.

And don't thank me for commenting. Thank _you_ for sharing these photos.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm also with you on #1. Her resoluteness is such a great stark contrast to the rest of the scene. The tone range and exposure is as close to perfect as I've seen from any digital b&w conversion.

You really ought to run off a silver print on a LightJet. I'd actually kind of like to buy one, if possible.


----------



## Puscas (Apr 30, 2007)

amazing work. I love the way you were able to capture the girl in #1. With all the things going on around her - and it all adds to the pic - she still grabs my attention. They're all awesome!







pascal


----------



## danir (May 1, 2007)

Amazing series.
I really enjoyed all your posts from Siera Leone.
How did you get all these kids to be so relaxed while you take their pictures?

Dani.


----------



## Peanuts (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Pascal and Dani. 

Dani
Well, it defintely helps that almost everyone in this region of Sierra Leone is just ecstatic to have their pictures taken. The adults you can show it to them on the back of the camera, and there is always this pause, the point, the squeel, and literally run away to go tell their friends. Sometimes with the kids you have to tell a small fib and say the batteries on the back of the camera have fun out and you can't show them the image on the back, or else one would run out of power in probably 30 min or less. I will send back prints for everyone this summer though - so they will all get to see themselves.
In particular to the first image, I had probably been with them for at least forty minutes, looking at their drawings, pronouncing (or trying - much to their pleasure) their names, taking a few 'snaps' here and there. I am a very big supporter of getting to know a subject before shooting - primarily because I am a relatively shy person, and I would not appreciate someone coming into my face with a camera and shooting away. Actually, I would probably tell them off! (I know, photographers hate people like me) So by the time this shot was taken, the novelty of having their pictures taken had slightly worn off.

The two images in the middle - unfortunately I don't have quite a story about those. I had been in their school (many more students then the previous) for about the same time frame - but hadn't yet made a connection with these two young men. They came forward when i was asked to do headshots - and this is essentially what I got. I wish there was more substance behind this - but, not too much I can do about that now.

Well, the fellow in the last oen I had been hanging out with for a week - so, I was actually having a problem keeping him from putting his nose right up to the lens. 

MaxBloom: Glad to hear the conversion works - I have been trying to come up with a way that is very versatile with images so that way if I ever print some to put them together, all of the tones are matching and convey the same depth.


----------



## neea (May 2, 2007)

I can't get over the detail in these pictures.
It's like you could reach out and actually feel their skin.
#2 is my favorite. There's something about him that draws me to that picture more than others.
These pictures really do capture their souls. Soulful is the perfect title!!!


----------



## oCyrus55 (May 2, 2007)

Great stuff again! Love the BW feel


----------



## Peanuts (May 3, 2007)

Thanks once again - your comments are very much appreciated!


----------



## mdw (May 3, 2007)

I like them all, but 1 and 4 the most!


----------

